# I just CAN NOT get yogurt to set!



## CarolynRenee

I've tried using the plain Dannon yogurt for a starter and now I bought one of the youghurt dried culture packs & followed the directions exactly (heat milk to 180 degrees, cool milk to 112, add starter, incubate for at least 5 hours).

I even let it sit in the cooler overnight (12 hours) and I still get runny yogurt. Not like runny stuff you get in the store, but like runny just barely thicker than milk. It TASTES like yogurt, but what the heak am I doing wrong???


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

You can always strain it and make something more like a Greek yogurt product.
What's sold in most stores has added thickeners .


----------



## Callieslamb

I think 112 is too hot. I try more for 100 or so. My homemade yogurt is always more runny than store bought. It also might not be staying consistantly warm in the cooler. Wrap it in towels. I let mine sit for a LONG time - over night usually.


----------



## unregistered5595

To strain it.
Place a clean cotton tea towel over a large bowl, pour the yogurt into it, tie up the corners and sides with some twine and hang over the bowl or over the sink for an hour. Then spoon the thickened yogurt into containers to refrigerate.
The longer you leave it strain, the thicker it will get.

Mix in sugar and vanilla, it reminds me of cheese cake.
Mix in salt and herbs, it makes a wonderful spread or dip.

I use 1/4 cup dannon plain yogurt to start it, to a 1/2 gallon milk, heat milk to boiling, let cool to 100 degrees, whisk in the yogurt, leave overnight in the gas oven with pilot light.


----------



## wanda1950

CarolynRenee said:


> I've tried using the plain Dannon yogurt for a starter and now I bought one of the youghurt dried culture packs & followed the directions exactly (heat milk to 180 degrees, cool milk to 112, add starter, incubate for at least 5 hours).
> 
> I even let it sit in the cooler overnight (12 hours) and I still get runny yogurt. Not like runny stuff you get in the store, but like runny just barely thicker than milk. It TASTES like yogurt, but what the heak am I doing wrong???



Try adding some powdered dry milk and if you're not a yogurt purist try adding an envelope of unflavored gelatin. I do this while the milk is hot.


----------



## cathleenc

are you using cow or goat milk? 

goat milk is always runnier..... absolutely always.

Seconding the advice to try cooling to 100 degrees.


----------



## Macybaby

Are you sterilizing your jars? The only time I had yogurt not set up was when I didn't have enough jars and took a few clean ones, rinced them well and filled them up. The others in the batch set just fine, but the two in the non-sterilized jars were runny. They tasted just fine but were not thick.

Before I start heating up the milk, I put my jars in my pressure canner with a few inches of water and then I bring it to a boil (I leave the weight off). I boil for ten minutes and then turn it off and leave it alone until I am ready to fill the jars. Mine is a 21 qt so I'll put 7 quart jars in the bottom and put on the second ring and lay 3 more on top, with a pint (for next batch starter) in the middle, then add all my plastic lids. It does all fit under the lid.

Here is a picture with the canner filled and ready to have the lid put on. I do not "Lock" the lid like I would if I was actually canning.










I usually make 2 gallons at a time. 



Cathy


----------



## linn

I use the Yogotherm Yogurt Maker. It is about $40. at the New England Cheese Making Co. It is basically a heavily insulated container that keeps the milk at the optimum temp. while making yogurt. I have uniform results almost every time using it.


----------



## mylala

Macybaby said:


> Are you sterilizing your jars? The only time I had yogurt not set up was when I didn't have enough jars and took a few clean ones, rinced them well and filled them up. The others in the batch set just fine, but the two in the non-sterilized jars were runny. They tasted just fine but were not thick.
> 
> Before I start heating up the milk, I put my jars in my pressure canner with a few inches of water and then I bring it to a boil (I leave the weight off). I boil for ten minutes and then turn it off and leave it alone until I am ready to fill the jars. Mine is a 21 qt so I'll put 7 quart jars in the bottom and put on the second ring and lay 3 more on top, with a pint (for next batch starter) in the middle, then add all my plastic lids. It does all fit under the lid.
> 
> Here is a picture with the canner filled and ready to have the lid put on. I do not "Lock" the lid like I would if I was actually canning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually make 2 gallons at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy


Entirely off topic, but where did you get the burner your canner is on and what brand/model is it?


----------



## CarolynRenee

I've been using a small cooler & have the temp of the water in the cooler at 112 degrees (maybe I'll try 100 degrees like suggested).

Yes, it's goat's milk.

I do sterilize the jars, but now that I think of it, this one was in the pantry cubbord for a few days so something funky could have got into it.

I've strained my yogurt, usually every time, because it's never thick enough. I'd even be happy with "store bought" thickness, but it doesn't even come close to that. I LOVE the greek style yogurt though & would like to aim for that, but know that if I wanted it that way, I'd definately have to strain.

I'll strain this batch (was only one quart), but I'll probably only get a 1/2 cup out of it.

Thanks for the posts, will try everyone's recommendations & try again tonight!


----------



## cathleenc

I have NEVER sterilized jars and never had a problem with milk that I brought to temp.

I have had varied results with using warm from the cow or goat milk that I never brought to temp - just used it as is. Sometimes that works and sometimes it does not.

I don't think it is possible to get 'store bought thick' from goat milk without thickeners. I've come to love the texture of goat milk yogurt - very elegantly silky - and yes, it will always run from the spoon.

Mixed milk yogurt is the best imo - 1/2 cow and 1/2 goat. You might try it - you'll definitely get a thicker body to it.


----------



## CarolynRenee

cathleenc said:


> Mixed milk yogurt is the best imo - 1/2 cow and 1/2 goat. You might try it - you'll definitely get a thicker body to it.


What a great excuse to finally get that Jersey I've been thinking about!


----------



## CarolynRenee

I let the yogurt strain, although not as long to get it as thick as I normally like it. So I'm now eating vanilla flavored yogurt.

Next question is.....

Can I use the drippings from straining the yogurt as a starter? Is there still enough culture in the drips for it?

I'm going to probably try it anyhow, but was wondering if anyone tried using it like that.


----------



## unregistered5595

If I were to guess I'd say yes there is enough culture in the drippings to work, but, why add more clear liquid to an already thin yogurt? It will just be thinner than you like it again. Try using a yogurt culture (dannon or plain or dried cultures) and a richer milk, adding milk powder, whole milk, or cow's milk mixed in? 

Glad you tried straining it, hope it works out for you.


----------



## highlandview

I use Stonyfield Farms plain yogurt as a starter with great success. There are several ways to incubate yogurt - in the oven overnight with the light on, in jars placed in a cooler of warm water, in a crockpot. You could add a pack of unflavored gelatin or some powdered milk for thickener. You can strain the liquid of through cheesecloth or a coffee filter. There is a recipe for crockpot yogurt on my blog that works for me linked below. It is listed under cultured milk recipes. Also don't use ultr-pasteurized milk.


----------



## Macybaby

I think sterilization is sort of like dealing with sour dough. Every home is a bit different and different locals have different natural "stuff" in the air, so what one person ends up can be way different than another.

I can get a real good batch of sour dough starter going here in SD, but could not get much of anything going at my home when I lived in MN - so maybe I've just got some naturally occuring "stuff" that interferes with the yogurt bacteria. I did read up on it, and it's a rather delicate bacteria and does not take much to interfere with it.

Actually it's two different types, the second (what makes it thicken) actually takes off when the acidic level gets to the point that the first type dies off (it poisions itself in it's own excrement) the second type stays dormant until the acid level rises. 

I was also just reading on Joe Pastry site - he says the culture will die if much over 125 and growth will slow way down at temps under 105. He does not recomend sterilizing jars - but the other sites I've seen do. I'd be glad to find it did not matter, but for me it does seem too. I have not got brave enough to only heat the milk to 120 and add the starter instead of heating it up and cooling it back down.

I don't have a source of fresh milk so I use 1% from the store.


----------



## CarolynRenee

highlandview said:


> There is a recipe for crockpot yogurt on my blog that works for me linked below. It is listed under cultured milk recipes. Also don't use ultr-pasteurized milk.


Going to check out your yogurt blog next, thanks!

I'm using raw goat milk from my Saanen goats.

Is there a reason that you have to heat it to 180 degrees before cooling it down again? Is it to pasteurize it first?


----------



## cathleenc

there is some technical reason about how at 180 degrees the protein strands change in milk? something like that but please, do not send the 'wrong info' police after me. I read it here on the dairy board, I swear I did, and it drastically changed my goat yogurt results 2 years ago from negligible to absolutely reliable.

umm, the jersey is a great idea. Our jersey milk yogurt is so thick it stands up in the spoon - not strained, not thickened, just natural yogurt. I love my goats but well... they are leaving the farm this month and the jersey is staying. Long live the queen!


----------



## Macybaby

The milk I'm using is already pasturized, so that is why I'm not sure if I need to repasturize it to kill anything that might have gotten in there in between.

I don't think I would skip that step if I was using raw milk. 

I hope someday to have a milk cow, but we have to find homes for our three pasture pet horses first - and that is not easy right now. I know those knuckle heads would run cows, and setting up an maintaining two pastures is more work and cost than I want to deal with at this time.


----------



## steff bugielski

Yes there is something scientific about 180 degrees. i actually keep mine at 180 for 15 mins. It bonds the proteins. It does make for a thicker yogurt.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I actually do something different than eveyone here, (I am not even really sure how to set yogurt) and I am going to follow with a directly related question I was going to post anyway, so I am not hijacking.

I heat my yogurt to 180 than cool to 116. then I add yogurt for starter. I keep my own yogurt to use as starter for next time.

I add 1 drop of rennet to 4 T of cool, unchlorinated water, then add 1-2 T of that mix to the milk at the same time as I add the yogurt starter. mix for 5 seconds, stop the movement with your spoon, then wrap in a towel and let sit over night.

In the morning its like one giant curd floating in whey. I just stir it all together. Now I have never stirred it to creamy, so I dont know how that would go. I always leave it chunky and use when making bread. I guess if you use the whole drop of rennet, then stirred it up it might be more thick.

NOW my question. We bought some yogurt called brown cow (delicious BTW) and I noticed the thickener they used was pectin. If you have to boil to get the pectin to work like when making jam, then how would it work for yogurt when you dont boil the milk?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Just a note on Greek yogurt. It *is* strained. That's how they get that degree of thickness.

Shoot. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## SueMc

I like these two sites for help:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/yogurt_making/yogurt2000.htm

http://hubpages.com/hub/How_to_make_your_own_yogurt_-_An_illustrated_guide

The posted comments by others on the second site are helpful too. Lots of people with lots of different experiences.

Natren culture is my absolute favorite to use because it makes a very thick, greek style yogurt that doesn't have to be strained, although you can. I also use Stonyfield brand as a starter when I'm out of Natren (as I am today). Often, I'll add a little Stonyfield along with the Natren just to get a wider variety of bacteria.

Here is the Natren site (can also be found in some health food stores in the refrigerated section): http://store.natren.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=N&Screen=PROD&Category_Code=005&Product_Code=60175

I'm no expert but have made alot of yogurt and may have just been lucky as I haven't had any problems with it! I make a gallon at a time, using qt. canning jars which are incubated in my canner filled with approx. 120 deg. water. I put the lid on it and let it sit in the turned off oven overnight. I do leave the oven light on but don't know if it helps. The water is usually still about 80-90 deg. in the morning.
As hot as it is today, I'm thinking about putting my canner outside to incubate.

I always use whole milk, boil my jars and don't add any additives like milk powder, etc. I have read many recipes that have those items in their yogurt though.
I guess my only advice is to keep plugging away at it, because it's fun and you do get a good product even if it is thin (great smoothie ingredient).

Good luck!!


----------



## braidsandboots

Have you ever tried crockpot yogurt? That's what I do and it's SO easy. 

Heat milk for 2 hours on low. It should be bubbly around the edges. Turn off and leave with lid ON for 4 hours. Mix in 1/2 cup of starter yogurt (I use Dannon Plain) per half gallon of milk. Turn on crockpot on high for about 5 minutes at the most. JUST enough to get the crock warm again. Turn off, unplug and wrap the crockpot in thick blankets. We use a sleeping bag and leave overnight. In the morning it's thick fabulous yogurt.


----------



## PixieLou

I read somewhere about the 180 degrees, and the longer you can keep the milk at the 180 degrees, the more the proteins will break down, and the better your yogurt will set. I had absolutely no luck making my own yogurt until I kept the milk hot for a couple hours.

So I heat my (skim) milk in the microwave (in my crock pot crock) to 180. Then I wrap the crock in heavy bath towels. It takes about 4-5 hours for the milk to drop to 120. I then add my starter and some dry milk powder (1/4 c per quart of milk). I then put into quart containers and place in a cooler filled with hot tap water. Another 4 hours and I have yogurt.

On a separate note - has anybody had any success making lemon yogurt? I've tried the powdered lemon (Just Lemon), but my yogurt still curdles.


----------



## linn

I haven't tried this, but I wonder if a little finely grated lemon rind would do.


----------



## minifarmer

I strain my goat yogurt, add grated lemon zest and a bit of sweetner, It is a superb sweet and tart lemon greek yogurt! 

On another note, you can make a go-gurt type goodie using up runny yogurt. Just make a batch of jello using half the liquid and after it cools to room temp, add cold runny yogurt and stir. Kiddos love it. They call it..... goat-gurt.... lol


----------



## Heritagefarm

cathleenc said:


> there is some technical reason about how at 180 degrees the protein strands change in milk? something like that but please, do not send the 'wrong info' police after me. I read it here on the dairy board, I swear I did, and it drastically changed my goat yogurt results 2 years ago from negligible to absolutely reliable.
> 
> umm, the jersey is a great idea. Our jersey milk yogurt is so thick it stands up in the spoon - not strained, not thickened, just natural yogurt. I love my goats but well... they are leaving the farm this month and the jersey is staying. Long live the queen!


Well, if you don't, you don't kill the microbes that are living in the milk, and then, if you set it out, it probably won't turn into yogurt because the yogurt culture was fighting with the other bacteria. Am I right?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I don't think bacteria fight with each other.:gaptooth:

Here's what Ricki Carrol says about heating the milk (www.cheesemaking.com)

"The next and probably most important step in making Yogurt is to heat the milk to 185F, and then hold it there for 10-20 minutes. This will prepare the whey proteins which are largely responsible for the thickening of the yogurt body."

Here's what Dr. Fankhauser says:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/yogurt_making/YOGURT2000.htm

"Scald until the temperature of the milk is 85-90 C (185-195 F). It is not necessary to boil, and do not let boil over...what a mess! (Many claim success leaving out this step. But... results may work, but interemittently...)"

Me again:

I must admit that I have *never* done this. Going to try it today and see what happens.


----------



## Pony

I have attempted two batches of crock pot yogurt this past week. Both of them were absolutely soupy.

The first batch was simply following the directions for crock pot yogurt to the letter. 

Milk soup with the occasional small chunk of "yogurt" in it. 

Second batch, I used Knox gelatine per the suggestions for thickening, and once again, got soupy yogurt. Less soupy than the first batch, but I've had kefir with more body to it.  

My MIL told me she read that, if it's a hot, humid day, you shouldn't even bother attempting yogurt, as it won't set up. 

Has anyone else ever heard/read that?


----------



## offthegrid

linn said:


> I use the Yogotherm Yogurt Maker. It is about $40. at the New England Cheese Making Co. It is basically a heavily insulated container that keeps the milk at the optimum temp. while making yogurt. I have uniform results almost every time using it.


Me too - uniform results and thick yogurt. I use the packaged cultures but have also made 2nd & 3rd batches from the 1st yogurt, not a new culture.

Heat milk to 180-185 and hold at that temp for 10 minutes; cool quickly to 112 (I use an ice bath in the sink) and then innoculate. Pour into yogotherm and it is set in 6-12 hours. 

I always use whole milk; haven't tried with low fat so I can't really comment on how it would compare.


----------



## Farmer Gab

I use our goat's milk to make yogurt and I have found that the only way to get thick yogurt is to use the Bulgarian Yogurt Starter from New England Cheesmaking AND I let it set for at least 12 hours. Once chilled, it is perfect!


----------



## mountainlaurel

I use jersey milk but I heat it to 180 and as soon as it gets there, I remove the pan from the stove and plunge it into a sink of cold water and cool it as fast as possible down to 115. Then I add my starter which I have been using for at least 4 months running now and stir it in. Then I pour it into my jars and stick the jars in the old cooler I use and add 120 degree water. Place the lid on the cooler and voila, three hours later, I have thick yogurt with no other additives. It's sweet enough that I can eat it with fruit on top or home made granola on top and not add any sugar. The whole procedure takes less than 4 hours. Except that I stick the new yogurt in the fridge over night before disturbing it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just made the BEST thick yogurt ever. I used only the milk from my MiniMancha. Accidentally boiled the milk. Cooled it to 120. Added Yogurmet culture, placed jars in styrofoam chest with hot pad.

THICK THICK THICK!


----------



## highlandview

Pony said:


> I have attempted two batches of crock pot yogurt this past week. Both of them were absolutely soupy.
> 
> The first batch was simply following the directions for crock pot yogurt to the letter.
> 
> Milk soup with the occasional small chunk of "yogurt" in it.
> 
> Second batch, I used Knox gelatine per the suggestions for thickening, and once again, got soupy yogurt. Less soupy than the first batch, but I've had kefir with more body to it.
> 
> My MIL told me she read that, if it's a hot, humid day, you shouldn't even bother attempting yogurt, as it won't set up.
> 
> Has anyone else ever heard/read that?


I always make my yogurt in the crockpot and it has never been soupy. Make sure you heat the milk for several hours before adding in the rest of the ingredients. Also, you can try incubating it for a longer period of time than called for in the recipe you are using. Good Luck!


----------



## Nerdmom

You scald the milk or heat to 180 to kill of any bacteria that are living in the milk so that when you leave your milk out to set with the lactobacillus it won't actually "sour" or go bad instead of culturing. Same theory behind sterilizing jars and lids. Before I got my yogurt maker I used a combination of a hot water bath, towels, and the heat from my dryer(the washer and dryer were in a small room with a door) to keep the temperature at a between 118 and 122 degrees and it set up every time. If the temperature is too cool, the bacteria will stay dormant and not work on your milk. Kind of like using warmth to activate yeast for baking bread. I only strained it once and got a greek yogurt consistency, but as that was more work than I wanted I haven't done it since. Using an all natural or organic brand of yogurt as a starter like Stoneyfield, Brown Cow, or Cultural Revolution generally yields better results for me, probably because they have a higher amount of bacteria than brands like Dannon or generic brands. You can reserve a small amount from each batch to use in the next, but the amount of bacteria in each reserve ticks down each time you do it, so it's important to get fresh starter every 3rd batch or so, just to guarantee quality yogurt. I have been told that the higher the fat content in the milk the more likely you will get that thick yogurt without having to add thickeners. Might explain why goat's milk yogurt is thinner than cow's milk yogurt. Also, probably akin to adding sugar or autolysing bread dough to improve the crumb and flavor. More fat=more sugar=more food for the bacteria. Homemade yogurt tastes the best and is easy to make once you get the hang of it.


----------



## maricybele

Yes like Steff ~ once I get the yogurt to 180 I keep it there and stir for about 15 minutes. And in my 12 pack cooler I put warm water at the bottom and I place a pitcher inside with warm hot water from the tap.

It's thick but still not as thick as store yogurt but there is no additives either and the taste is fabulous. You can strain it for thicker.
I wouldn't add pectin or corn starch, tapioca or powdered milk because I can taste those additives,but those are options for thicker yogurt. I like the taste of pure yogurt made with fresh milk and strained if I want it thicker. 

I use an organic live culture yogurt, and use my old yogurt as culture. Although I may start freezing some starter culture so I have some ready always and don't have to run to the store.






steff bugielski said:


> Yes there is something scientific about 180 degrees. i actually keep mine at 180 for 15 mins. It bonds the proteins. It does make for a thicker yogurt.


----------



## maricybele

Yes like Steff ~ once I get the yogurt to 180 I keep it there and stir for about 15 minutes. I mix really well my starter yogurt with the warm milk about 110 -100 degrees and keep mixing in until I have a cup of culture and milk, then I stir it in the pot very well. In my 12 pack cooler I put warm water at the bottom and I place a pitcher inside with warm hot water from the tap. I leave mine overnight anywhere from 8 -12 hours and mine comes out great. I find I have to make it later evening, in the middle of the day the timing is off. 

It's still not as thick, but the taste is fabulous. You can strain it for thicker yogurt. You can add pectin or corn starch, rice starch, tapioca starch,or powdered milk but I don't because I can taste those additives, but those are options for thicker yogurt. I like the taste of pure yogurt made with fresh milk and strained if I want it thicker. 

I use an organic live culture yogurt, and use my old yogurt as culture. Although I may start freezing some starter culture so I have some ready always and don't have to run to the store.






steff bugielski said:


> Yes there is something scientific about 180 degrees. i actually keep mine at 180 for 15 mins. It bonds the proteins. It does make for a thicker yogurt.


----------



## Steve L.

CarolynRenee, maybe your thermometer is out of calibration.


----------



## VA Susan

I wonder about your thermometer too. You might want to borrow someone else's to check yours. 

I always boil my milk which keeps it from separating into curds and whey. I add four TBSPs of powdered milk to it after I remove it from the heat. That makes it as thick as the store bought yogurt. Add less if you don't like it so thick. Cool it in a water bath then add the yogurt. I've had the best results using Peach Yoplait yogurt for my culture instead of using my own culture. I incubate a previously sterilized quart jar filled with the inoculated milk in my crock pot that is filled with hot water then wrap the crock pot in towels. 

Below are more detailed instructions. I've made it constantly since my original post and only once has it failed. It was on very cold night and got too cold in my kitchen. Don't give up!
http://merehousewife.wordpress.com/2009/06/16/yogurt-making/#comments


----------



## nobrabbit

I make it in a crockpot overnight also. Turns out great every time. Just heat a 1/2 gallon of milk on stove to 190 degrees. Cool to 110 degrees; pour into a crockpot turned on low. Add a cup of yogurt that has live cultures; turn crockpot off and wrap in towel. Yogurt is ready in morning, strain to thicken. Easy peasy.


----------



## VA Susan

An explanation, we have "a gremlin" on our Keeping House forum so sometimes the replies are totally unrelated to the post they are with. When I clicked my link above it happened again. Don't know why that happens.


----------



## Astrid

Have you thought about using a culture that doesn't need heating like Caspian Sea Yogurt? It is so easy to use. Simply add the culture to cold/cool/warm milk and set out on the counter away from direct light. In 12 hours or so you have delicious yogurt. 

https://www.wildfermentation.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=057b2eacf92b977e64a5ba2d656c203b


----------



## Vickie44

I put my soupy yogurt in the ice cream maker with some of my strawberry jam !Came out great , frozen yogurt. I will try again with some of the reccomendations above, Thanks~ Vickie


----------



## Vickie44

Well I tried again and came out PERFECT . Worth checking , as I did it in the crockpot . On warm my crock pot got up to 125 degrees, I think I killed my first batch This one I kept turned off after initial heat up and monitored the temp. Thanks all for help and ideas , I also think bringing it up to 185 for a bit may have helped


----------



## unregistered5595

Vickie, congrats, :rock:
You rock, you figured it all out. Happy for you.


----------



## Vickie44

Thanks to the help I got from here !


----------



## Natalia

Hope im not intruding as ive never made yogurt before just wanted to mention an alternative thickner. Agar a seaweed derrived powder is heat safe and doesnt require refrigeration to set like gelatin does, room temp will do it. I find it to be tasteless (i use it when making herbal tea concentrates) and effective he onlyd ownside is that once its set it will reliquify when heating but it goes back to normal once cooled.


----------



## TJN66

After I heat mine on the stove, let it cool and then add the starter I put on a heating pad for 8 or so hours then shut it off, place in a strainer in a bowl and let it drain overnight in the fridge. Comes out thick everytime. Now watch...I just jinxed myself lol!


----------



## Marilyn

Re: using the whey runoff as a starter. I don't know if it would make a good starter, but it makes a great ingredient in fermented vegetables (sauerkraut, etc), as well as a good high-protein liquid in your homemade bread.

Don't throw that stuff out, it's liquid gold!


----------

